
Effects Of Raising And Lowering Speed limits - nreece
http://www.ibiblio.org/rdu/sl-irrel.html
======
mschuster91
The article unfortunately doesn't mention how wide-spread the limit changes
were announced, how long the new limits were in effect and how many days/weeks
lay between setting the limits and the measurements.

The biggest problem with not having these data is that one cannot rule out the
"adoption" factor - if I drive the same road for years, I usually don't give a
bleep about speed limits any more...

